# Another one bites the dust.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I just finished up another good size project. It was nice to add a bit more woodwork to the project in the basement. I used th eOld Masters gel stain. It worked great to get pine to go so deep. The bar turned out nice considering it was relatively cheap to build. We did the whole house. It was torn down and re-built.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Good work. By "torn down," you mean leveled with the ground...would be a lot of work man!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Note my truck outside in this one heheh.. a recent new treat


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

No it burnt, so it was almost rebuilt from the foundation up.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

nice pic with the truck
Nice job


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

nice work


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

You have spots. Call the taps team lol :whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Good looking job!


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Nicely done, I always enjoy jobsite pics!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

looks really nice. :thumbsup:
They do not use shoe in your part of the world? Lucky you, I get stuck running miles of shoe.


----------

